# Space hulk



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a copy of space hulk largely untouched, mainly the terminators. I have undercoated all but 2 of them and put them on bases but i can remove bases. I have left the floor pannels on the card but the rest are all removed but in good condition. most of the nids are still on sprue.
i was just seeing if anyones intrested.


----------

